# Scanning in 3 days....yay



## Sheepshape (Jan 1, 2014)

Why am I so excited about this? I ALWAYS am !
I have 50 ewes,about 10 of which are lambs and I doubt many  of these are pregnant.I,m testing out a new ram this year,too, though most went to our proven big Leicester ram for a couple of weeks,too.
Rams were with the ewes between October 16th and November 15th,so lambs hoped for from about March 15th.
My old girl,Longface, (10 years old and the mother of at least 23 lambs) has retired as she has now taken to having quads and her milk has failed after about 2 weeks in the last 2 years. She has been such a wonderful old girl,though,she is allowed a dignified retirement and the run of the place for as long as she survives.
It has been raining non-stop here for seemingly weeks and the mud is VERY deep. I also lost a sheep with probable Coccidia yesterday and have another ewe confined with the same symptoms so I'm hoping for the best whilst expecting the worst all round.
So,there,I have unburdened myself to folk who will understand my feelings rather than talking to OH who only sees sheep loss as minus £££££s and illnesses as a drain on precious time and a major inconvenience.
My fingers are fully crossed.
Oh and a HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all.....


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 2, 2014)

good luck with all or your ewes and I hope you confined ewe bounces back


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 2, 2014)

hope it all goes well! fun stuff.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you,
Probable Coccidia ewe lamb is improving and starting to eat again. I am keeping her (and a companion ewe in the next pen suffering with foot rot) in for at least 24 hours as we have severe weather warnings....gales/ heavy rain/flooding AGAIN !
The ewes will be scanned tomorrow providing that scan man can manage to get through the floods, and provided the mud isn't too thick on their bellies to be able to see anything. My fingers are very much crossed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2014)

Hoping for the best for you 
I feel your pain with the rain and mud.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 4, 2014)

Ewes scanned.....25 sets of twins and 17 singletons,plus 10 'barren' (of which 6 are lambs in any case).

I'm not expecting that all will make it,but pretty excited nonetheless.

My lambing should start on about 15th march.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 4, 2014)

for lambs!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 7, 2014)

The rain and wind continue,but we are receiving news of terrible weather in the States with temperatures dangerously low. I hope that you and your animals all manage to see it through and that it doesn't last too long.

At this time of year the summer seems SO far off.


----------

